# Speedcubers in Cuba



## andyvaldes (Sep 17, 2014)

This may not be of interes for any of you out there, but I am a cuban speedsolver (actually I am just starting) and I was wondering why there are no cuban speedcubers? have you asked yourselves the same question?


----------



## tomatotrucks (Sep 17, 2014)

Go to a competition somewhere. Like seriously, if you average better than 3 minutes your gonna get an NR. (there's no records for anything other than 3x3 either -- https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=Cuba&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed)


----------



## andyvaldes (Sep 17, 2014)

*Speedcubing in Cuba*

I am from Cuba, and I think I am the only speedcuber in the country, at least that I know. I am pretty slow still though. I have a 3x3 PB of 31.2s but I think a community would help me get better.


----------



## confusedcuber (Sep 17, 2014)

I do like the sound of a "Cuba Cuber", fun to say.


----------



## Ollie (Sep 17, 2014)

Are you living in Cuba?


----------



## Randomno (Sep 17, 2014)

In before Cuba-cuber jokes.


----------



## antoineccantin (Sep 17, 2014)

I can actually say you're cube'n


----------



## TDM (Sep 17, 2014)

Randomno said:


> In before Cuba-cuber jokes.


I thought about it before other people had replied, but decided not to say it.


Spoiler



speedcuba


Spoiler



SORRY I JUST COULDN'T RESIST


----------



## andyvaldes (Sep 17, 2014)

*Better than that*



tomatotrucks said:


> Go to a competition somewhere. Like seriously, if you average better than 3 minutes your gonna get an NR. (there's no records for anything other than 3x3 either -- https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/regions.php?regionId=Cuba&eventId=&years=&mixed=Mixed)



I can actually do better thatn that. I have a 3x3 PB of 31 secs but I don't know if you are aware of how hard is for cubans to leave the country, not only because of the money but there other restrictions. I even had to ask a friend to buy me a Dayan outside cuba and bring it over to me. I would love to have all the other ones but there is no cuban rubik store.


----------



## andyvaldes (Sep 17, 2014)

yes I am.


----------



## andyvaldes (Sep 18, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> I can actually say you're cube'n



That's funny.


----------



## goodatthis (Sep 18, 2014)

Inb4 something about Cuban restrictions on leaving the country 



andyvaldes said:


> I can actually do better thatn that. I have a 3x3 PB of 31 secs but I don't know if you are aware of how hard is for cubans to leave the country, not only because of the money but there other restrictions. I even had to ask a friend to buy me a Dayan outside cuba and bring it over to me. I would love to have all the other ones but there is no cuban rubik store.



Crap.


But if you can find a way to a competition, (or maybe even host one) you will get the NR! You should definitely go brag to people that you are the fastest in your country.


----------



## andyvaldes (Sep 18, 2014)

goodatthis said:


> Inb4 something about Cuban restrictions on leaving the country
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do you host a competition. You need delegates, logistics


----------



## cubizh (Sep 18, 2014)

A delegate and logistics are required, but above all you need people wanting to participate and compete.
You need to find a way to see if there are more people interested in solving puzzles and are willing to build a community with this shared interest.
As you can understand it is very hard and pointless to make a competition just with one or two people.
My suggestion is to teach people that you know and see if they like it. Hopefully someone will and can further make cubing more popular in Cuba.
As for organizing a competition, cubing is an exercise in skills like dexterity, logic and mental ability.
It has absolutely nothing to do with politics, so I don't really see an insuperable problem organizing something in the future if enough people are interested.
Good luck.


----------



## andyvaldes (Sep 24, 2014)

thanks, I'm actually teaching some people the beginners method. But the main issue is that we don't get speedcubes here, or any cubes at all.


----------

